# Can you adjust the sights on a 24/7?



## Gengar (Apr 10, 2009)

Took my 9mm 24/7 Pro Shooting for the first time today and need to figure out if you can adjust the sights. They look fixed to me. It constantly shoots way low or I'm sighting in my target wrong. If I line up the 3 dots, its about 6 inches low at 7 meters.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Line up the 3 dots, and cover the target with the front dot. You shouldn't be able to see the bullseye at all.


----------



## Gengar (Apr 10, 2009)

I put another 100 rounds through my gun again today. I'm getting more consistent, but I still have to put the front sight dot above the back sight dots to be anywhere accurate at 25 - 30 feet.


----------

